# SQUATS AND MILK PROGRAM!!



## james_benjamin (Nov 13, 2012)

Has anyone ever used this program of squats where you do 20 reps on squats followed by assistance exercises and you drink a gallon of milk a day? How were your results?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Lol, where'd you hear about this?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

LMAO I actually laughed out loud, ull make all kinda gains on that program!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2013)

Never tried but its a legitimate programme for bulking as a started who is a hardgainer. Essentially just 5x5 plus loads of milk. Would get sick of this pretty quick personally


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Lots of people did this back in the 70's and 80's and seemed to grow well from it...


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Lots of people did this back in the 70's and 80's and seemed to grow well from it...


A tonne of carbs, fair bit of protein and big ol' compound lift... Bound to grow.

Images of projectile milk vomit though


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I still drink 4 pints of milk most days


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

im shocked this is a real program, but i guess i see the logic, name just made me laugh


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Why is it so shocking? Squats aren't far off the daddy of all exercises, and milk is bursting with calories..?


----------



## longjohnchafage (Dec 29, 2012)

I drank a gallon of milk a day mixed with running and body weight circuits and managed to go from 8.5st to 10.5st in like.... 5 months (june to end of oct 2012, never got fat either) and still drink 2lt a day and am now 12.5st. Milk works (also makes going for a jobbie very unpleasant)


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

If I am bulking drink a litre or two of milk a day. Nice easy way to get calories in. Infact I fancy a glass after reading this


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Breastmilk fo' Gainz!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

GOMAD I believe it's called

Love Milk myself bit 2-3 pints is enough for me


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

milk is good! i built back up from nothing drinking milk! and it tastes so good! used to drink 2litres whilst at the gym! but i was stupid did no cardio and got fat!


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

gomad diet thing, 4 pints a day or some ****, works


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

A big tin of Rice pudding before bed every day does the trick if your a hard gainer


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

milk my words this works

:turned:


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

This sounds like the old Randall J Strossen program. It used to work very well for hardgainers and I reckon that it is a valid system.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

my stomach struggles with 2ltr of milk per day never mind 4.5ltr lol


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Hooded (Dec 16, 2012)

Heavy work in the gym followed by lighter accsessory work + lots of milk really has been the way for me.

I get in between 4-8 pints a day depending on my goals.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Bear in mind the "squats and milk" routine came about BEFORE whey protein or protein powders in general were common supplements, so basically it's simply a high rep squat routine with assistance exercises followed by a whey protein drink, just in the form of milk.

I'd replace the milk with shakes - or simply add some whey to the milk to bump up the protein further, but anyone who hasn't tried 15-20 rep sets of squats to failure really needs to try it for a couple of months... and also needs to be prepared to experience pumps and pain and a desire to vomit with how hard this kind of training can be.

For me personally my lower body responds best of all to this kind of routine, hands down. My legs seem to need either high volume (10x10 or similar) or high rep sets 3x20 to failure to grow best... this routine, or variants of it, is a good one imo.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Milk tastes good and has nice slow release of protein,yum if i ever get off this diet i will have more of it,especialy on hot sunny days(that has saled its fate then)


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

dtlv said:


> but anyone who hasn't tried 15-20 rep sets of squats to failure really needs to try it for a couple of months... and also needs to be prepared to experience pumps and pain and a desire to vomit with how hard this kind of training can be.


Might give that a go soon


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

kingdale said:


> Might give that a go soon


Enjoy 

A 20 rep set to failure of squats used to be called a "widow maker set" in america, and it doesn't compare to much else.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

dtlv said:


> Enjoy
> 
> A 20 rep set to failure of squats used to be called a "widow maker set" in america, and it doesn't compare to much else.


I can Imagine it not being fun, will have to neg you when I cant walk saturday.


----------

